
Automatically committing code that passes its tests, while deleting what fails - cocoflunchy
https://increment.com/testing/testing-the-boundaries-of-collaboration/
======
cocoflunchy
Re-submitting this with a different title because I think the article is
really interesting, but the original title didn't seem to attract many readers
(or maybe it was just bad timing)

